# leopard gecko gone weird colour???



## hillbillyXXL (Nov 6, 2010)

I have 4 leopard geckos. 1male and 3female. The male and female have gone really dirty lookin colours. Its not shedding as they have both just shed. Male isn't eatong. Lost lots of weigjt. Down from 109g to now 91g. The other 2 females colours look ok but there not eating hardly either. Could they have parasites?????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Are they kept together?
What are your temperatures?
How old are they?
What's their diet like? I.e. what you're feeding, how and how often?

That amount of weight lost is a concern - I'd take them all to the vets for a check-up and faecal tests.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Whats the outcome, how are they now?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Dull, almost powdery looking skin can be a sign of parasites. This can also indicate low temperatures. That much weight loss is not normal and indicates that something is very wrong. What temp do you have on the floor of the warm side of the viv? Certainly worth getting faecal checks for parasites done IMO. I would get them, and poo samples, to a reptile vet.


----------



## LeoGecks (Dec 26, 2010)

*Possible signs of MBD*

I just came across a person noticing the same thing with their gecko. YouTube - Leopard Gecko old, sick or illness

I don't have a Leo just yet but from doing a lot of research, signs of parasitic infection could lead to MBD, as the parasites feed off the bone and vital nutrients from the inside. It's advised that you quarantine the unhealthy Leos until they improve as if they do have parasites they could spread.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Dull, almost powdery looking skin can be a sign of parasites. This can also indicate low temperatures. That much weight loss is not normal and indicates that something is very wrong. What temp do you have on the floor of the warm side of the viv? Certainly worth getting faecal checks for parasites done IMO. I would get them, and poo samples, to a reptile vet.


*nods* as said dull, powdery looking skin can be indictive of parasites and/or stress, too low temps and would recommend having them vet checked and feacal checked as well as checking their husbandry/temps.


----------



## hillbillyXXL (Nov 6, 2010)

Well the warm side of the viv is 33c by day and about 25 at nigjt. The 3 females are 7months and 11 months but the male is 18months. He was a massive eater when I nougjt him but was always housed o. His own, never been witj females b4 and hr keeps trying to hump them all lile crazy. Someone suggested to me its being with females that's stopped him eating and there bad eating is stress??????


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

First thing's first, please separate the male from the females ASAP. He is trying to mate with them and none of them are at an age where most consider it 'safe' to breed - especially not the 7 month old. They could be in danger if they become gravid, suffering from weight loss upon laying, calcium deficiencies and the increased possibility of being egg bound. He is probably not eating because:

A) The females aren't letting him as they are trying to be dominant over him.
B) He's far too focused on mating to eat.
C) If he's recently been moved he may be suffering from relocation stress.

All bar C can be resolved by separation.

I would also be wary of housing the 7 month old female with the two 11 month olds. That is quite an age difference and I would imagine a size and weight difference as well - she could get bullied by the other 2 and stop eating. If the 11 months old also aren't eating, I would really consider splitting them all up and seeing if living alone help them - they don't have to compete for food if they live alone and their weight will likely improve if there are no underlying causes.

So in short, please separate the male from the females ASAP, and consider doing the same with the 7 month old. Also, consider it with the 11 month olds.
And any large amount of weight loss should really be looked into by a licensed veterinarian.


----------

